# Weird noises in garden...



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I was out trying to use a new technique to photograph the moon when I heard a weird noise. It sounded like fast shallow breathing, but I've not heard anything like it before. I thought it might be a neighbour's dog, but it didn't sound right. I got a torch and shone it out. Nothing.

After moving in and out of the house a few times, the noise was still there. What could it be??? I got a bigger torch out which was a lot more powerful. I found this under the bird feeder:



















It didn't like the ziggawatt light I shone in its face so it ran off behind the long grass. I should add at this point, the long grass in my garden isn't the stuff you mow. You need a combine harvester. Excitement over, I went back to imaging the moon.










I popped in the house to check the moon data, and when I went out, the noise was back. Using a lower setting on the torch, I looked out and sure enough, there it was. This time it had enough of me I think, I saw it go away under a hedge. I packed up at that point anyway, since a haze came over so the moon was off. Now to look at that separately...


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks nice and fat


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

Good job you didnt look in the bushes you would of seen me


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Noisy little buggers hedgehogs! In the summer when we have the windows open until late at night, there's a pair that drive my dogs mad with the noises they make.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Hedgepigs can be incredably noisey, on nights when I've been out lamping, deathly silence then, grunt, groan, grunt etc, no not zombies on the war path, just a cute little hedgepig


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Very true - that's where they got the name 'hog' from, cos they grunt like pigs! :lol2:

I think people just assume they are quiet little critters that go about their business, but that is so not true.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

feorag said:


> Very true - that's where they got the name 'hog' from, cos they grunt like pigs! :lol2:
> 
> I think people just assume they are quiet little critters that go about their business, but that is so not true.


We've always told our kids they're hedgepigs for this reason


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And you're right - hedge, because they live in hedgerows and snuffle and grunt like a hog (pig). A lot of people do call them hedgepigs too! :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Isn't it supposed to taste a bit like pork too?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

I thought that everything that wasn't beef, lamb, or pork tasted like chicken?? :lol2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I've read a few descriptions of the taste but they vary a lot, from pork to beef to quite unlike anything else you've ever tasted. I'll have to ask the local pikeys!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Haha - this thread made me laugh and reminded me of a night many years ago when I was night fishing.
Early hours of the morning/dead of night I woke to this grunty/snuffly noise a foot or so from my head. Half asleep and wondering what it was I popped my head torch on and saw a fat little hedgey staring back at me from my groundbait bucket, nose covered in my bait. Had a look on its face as if to say 'yes - and????'.

I popped him outside the bivvy still in the bucket and let him finish his midnight feast out of earshot so that I could get some kip!

Great little beasts hedgepigs......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: I like that - I bet he thought all his birthdays had come at once when he found that bucket! :lol2:


----------

